# Some days don't suck so much...



## ecchef (Feb 3, 2014)

My last special event.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice! Esp. the ones on either side of you.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 3, 2014)

Is polygamy legal in Japan?


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol nice one! 
Occasionally we have events which require promo girls... Usually beverage oriented. The exec is genius enough to set up their station in the kitchen so they have to walk past us every time they need more drinks to carry.... Genious.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 3, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Is polygamy legal in Japan?



Not according to my Wife. :bat:


----------



## erikz (Feb 3, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Not according to my Wife. :bat:


Well, if she isn't a lawyer you're fine concerning juridical consequences at least


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 3, 2014)

You must have a very strong marriage my friend. Very strong indeed...


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2014)

Dave you Pimp!


----------



## chefpaulm (Feb 3, 2014)

Chef you are my idol! Do you need a Sous chef for a month or two! Maybe a visiting guest chef!


----------



## bear1889 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have heard all the pro chefs have a harem, it's one of the perks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 3, 2014)

No wonder you have that grin on your face


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice Chef! Curious what part the LL Bean boots play?


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll take the one in the middle in the white shirt--he's a cutie!


----------



## ecchef (Feb 4, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice Chef! Curious what part the LL Bean boots play?



Merrells. I was getting ready to go home when they snatched me back for the pic!


----------

